# Sibling Love



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Just thought this sequence of events was too cute... especially the look on our weim's face when she literally throws up her paws and gives up. Also, Dexter is getting so much better at sharing  (Photos again courtesy of our dog walkers.)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hilarious! Birch is such a pretty girl.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

These are great! I'm impressed by how still they are next to each other and they are awake.  Even our adult girls don't care to be still.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex -!!!!! PIKE is the KONG KING - take my house - take the long guns - **** !!!!!!! take RON !!!!! DO NOT TOUCH my KONG !!!!!!!


----------

